# MTM Again



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks to be a day for cutting boards with Joe's really neat DIW piece. 

This is another idea from MTM, his Chaotic Pattern. His video on YouTube says to start with 2 boards and combine them. I did not do that and thought I was starting off with enough material at 17" x 22". Well, the final product checks in at 11 1/2 x 9 3/4. Yeah, there's that much cutoff waste as you work through his process of 3 angle cuts. I would like to have done another cut on the long axis but it would have been way to skinny at that point, so this is not as "chaotic" as it could be.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

I like that, Tom!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

I see what you mean Tom, but it's still a success. Excellent first job (or even 3rd most people don't realize how hard that is).


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2014)

MTM's latest video "zigzag" pattern is crazy awesome. He's asking $300 for it.
I love this chaotic board you've got! Really Cool!


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice work Tom! I watch all his videos, still screwing up the courage to actually trying one! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> He's asking $300 for it.



He gets it too. He stays backed up on everything.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2014)

I had to go find that zigzag video you mentioned Barry. Makes my head hurt. I'll have to watch that several more times before it all soaks into my mellon. His twins are growing up. 

Give it try Tony, it's only wood. (Can't believe I said that)

Thanks for the comments, fellas.


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> Give it try Tony, it's only wood. (Can't believe I said that)



WHAT

It's not the wood I'm worried about, it's the great possibility for failure that concerns me. I think after the holidays I will try one though.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2014)

Don't worry about making mistakes, Tony, most are recoverable. The others are teaching points.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm ready to make my first end grain board also but it's not going to be a 3d one! Hmmmm maybe DIW! Hello Joe where are you?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

A very nice success!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 28, 2014)

Very cool looking board but I can't look at it too long cuz my eyes want to straighten it out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 28, 2014)

That is awesome! !


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> I'm ready to make my first end grain board also but it's not going to be a 3d one! Hmmmm maybe DIW! Hello Joe where are you?



Right here Barry, I'm never ever very far away from WB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

